# cutting boards for x-mas



## duc996

Cutting boards and cheese boards that I have completed.

Brick style board dimensions 13.25"x17.25x1 7/8" thick

















Curved inlay board 12.5"x17"x1 5/8" thick

















Curved inlay with sliding dovetail handle

















3D cheese boards with sliding dovetail handle 8"x12"x7/8" thick

















3D cutting boards


----------



## bill

Those look great.


----------



## Bocephus

All I can say is....WOW !


----------



## bubbas kenner

Love em very nice work


----------



## duc996

Thank you all!


----------



## MT Stringer

Looks good. You have been busy.


----------



## 3192

Incredible craftsmanship!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Boat 2

How much for the 12 1/2 x 17 curved inlay board


----------



## duc996

boat 2 said:


> how much for the 12 1/2 x 17 curved inlay board


$150.00


----------



## duc996

galvbay said:


> Incredible craftsmanship!!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you!


----------



## duc996

MT Stringer said:


> Looks good. You have been busy.


Yes, I have been busy! Thank you!


----------



## Boat 2

How do I go about ordering one and where are you located ?


----------



## 3192

Boat 2 said:


> How do I go about ordering one and where are you located ?


X2 !!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jimj100

man those are beautiful. they look fun to make.


----------



## sotexhookset

Very nice! Do you ship UPS and do you do you PP?


----------



## duc996

I am located 45 south and the beltway area in Riverstone Ranch. I usually ship Fedex and yes I take PayPal. I can ship or we can arrange for pickup or even delivery if you are not too far. Please contact me @ eight 3 two 331 0442. My name is Young, thank you.

I have prices on the classifieds section under hand made items. í ½í±í ¼í¿½


----------



## duc996

Here is the link in the classifieds....http://2coolfishing.com/forum/showthread.php?t=2437954


----------



## duc996

jimj100 said:


> man those are beautiful. they look fun to make.


thank you and yes, they are fun to make.


----------



## duc996

20% discount off the original price. Thank you.


----------



## ibtbone

i just wanted to share with anyone on the fence about getting one of these functional art pieces, do it, i met the craftsman\ artist this morning and walked away with a very nice board. as nice at they look in the pictures they are nicer in your hand or on your countertop, smooth as glass, great conversation piece, great gifts that will last a very long time,


----------



## duc996

ibtbone said:


> i just wanted to share with anyone on the fence about getting one of these functional art pieces, do it, i met the craftsman\ artist this morning and walked away with a very nice board. as nice at they look in the pictures they are nicer in your hand or on your countertop, smooth as glass, great conversation piece, great gifts that will last a very long time,


It was great meeting you and I really appreciate your kind words. Thank you!


----------



## duc996

*Great for your Valentines!*

I only have a few left! 20% off for 2Coolers!
http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?p=22677250#post22677250


----------



## WildThings

Very nice work!


----------



## duc996

Thank you much!


----------

